# Mojo



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Lloyd (Spatan) did a fine job of setting me up this weekend. Took four hours because of my terrible form, but he eventually had my Mojo shooting like a dream. It just keeps getting better! This is a superb shooting machine for bowhunter unlimited. 

Thanks for the time, mate, and have a good one!:darkbeer: :cocktail:

Oh, BTW, it is a 50-60# on aprox 27" DL, and cams that are timed to perfection. The sticks are GT Ultralight 340's with pin nocks and 100gr fieldpoints.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Nice looking kit. This is the first Mojo I have seen in camo. Looks good.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks Bushkey. I think Camo is the best target colour! 

BTW - I have now met Bushcat and Bushhat. It was great chatting on Saturday, Bushhat and Doc!

I still need to meet this Bushkey character... It was all pretty confusing at first!:embara:


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Nice bow James. A new hunting setup and now you are running away to NZ? You must at least hunt here once before you leave. Also let us know how the hunting in NZ is.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks DJ. Time permitting, I would love to.

The NZ Hunting scene is great. They bagged one hunter this weekend...


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Welcome to the Mojo Gang mate.......*

It was only my pleasure to help you set "her" up. Just remember for her to deliver her best you need to have good form. Work on the details oh and be relentless.

I am really going to miss you when you leave our shores..... At least we have AT, so you won't feel soooo far away.


Stay strong, shoot straight.


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Her name is officially going to be "*Skaapsteker*" and remember - there are no snakes in New Zealand!

Thanks again Lloyd. I will still be in touch via AT and the cap will be perched proudly atop my ugly mug!

Cheers mate.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*post some nice groups.....*

So we can so how the "skaapsteeker" is doing.....I am tring to down load the Vagas shootout 2008 but ish its slow...

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Matatazela said:


> Her name is officially going to be "*Skaapsteker*" and remember - there are no snakes in New Zealand!
> 
> Thanks again Lloyd. I will still be in touch via AT and the cap will be perched proudly atop my ugly mug!
> 
> Cheers mate.


As long as your release don't slip, Cause then you are going to have a *Rooilippie*:wink:


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice set up James 
You made the right choice lives a journey enjoy the ride


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks a lot, Hendrik. 

Are you referring to the choice of bow or the decision to leave SA? Either way, it is the start of something big!!!!

As for Bushkey... yep that Rooilippie. Been there, done that. Got the scars... En onthou dat as jy nie behoorlik was nie, het jy 'n vylslang...


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Matatazela said:


> Thanks a lot, Hendrik.
> 
> Are you referring to the choice of bow or the decision to leave SA? Either way, it is the start of something big!!!!
> 
> As for Bushkey... yep that Rooilippie. Been there, done that. Got the scars... En onthou dat as jy nie behoorlik was nie, het jy 'n vylslang...


En as jy nie verigtig is nie word daai vylslang dalk 'n copperhead


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

...or, heaven forbid, a purple glossy snake...


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

nog erger n erdwurm.......:wink:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

En die egste van almal 'n luislang.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

For that you get blue pills!


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Matatazela said:


> Thanks a lot, Hendrik.
> 
> Are you referring to the choice of bow or the decision to leave SA? Either way, it is the start of something big!!!!
> 
> As for Bushkey... yep that Rooilippie. Been there, done that. Got the scars... En onthou dat as jy nie behoorlik was nie, het jy 'n vylslang...


Both way This time you made the right choice 
Go look for my boet down there he also lives in Whangerei and is into hunting


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Excellent. I'll do that. Send me his details by PM or email [email protected].


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Some pics of my Mojo while I still have it....*

I am still very stressed about selling it, I have enjoyed it so much... The MoneyMaker Will be awesome though when it comes.

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Just rubbing it in, huh??? That is an awesome bow, mate. If the MM is anything close, it will still be great!


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*MOJO and I....*

Spent a cold day out on the PMB field range yesterday. I was practicing a bit of form at 30, 50, 70 and 90 meters. Had a good day but string slap to the jacket did drive me insane.:zip:

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

James,
Nice setup,I like the camo.


----------

